# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  học tiếng Trung ở đâu tốt

## duthu94

*LỊCH KHAI GIẢNG**Hán Ngữ 1 (giao tiếp từ đầu)*
​*CÁC LỚP BUỔI TỐI* ​[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD=""">Học tiếng Trung từ đầu về cách phát âm, cách viết chữ Hán , học những chủ đề đời thường như giới thiệu tên , hỏi đường , mua bán , du lịch ,ăn uống ..v..v..Giáo trình tổng hợp gồm Hán ngữ 1, 301 câu đàm thoại tiếng Trung , Hán ngữ cấp tốc .Học trực tiếp với thầy Phạm Dương Châu ,chuyên gia dạy tiếng Trung nghe nói hàng đầu Hà nội .[/B][/B]
*


I. Giáo trình dùng cho khóa học sơ cấp A 1:

+Hán ngữ hiện đại quyển 1: 35.000vnd 
+Tập viết chữ Hán: 38.000vnd 
+ Giáo trình bổ xung học tiếng Trung : 20.000vnd ( nội dung đã bao gồm giáo trình 301 câu đàm thoại tiếng Hoa và Tiếng Hoa cấp tốc ) 
+ Giáo trình 301 câu đàm thoại tiếng Hoa :60.000vnd.
+3DVD : 80.000vnd
( tổng trị giá 233.000vnd ) ​

II.Nội dung khoá học sơ cấp A1​
Buổi 1 Học quy tắc phát âm chữ Hán.

Buổi 2 Học quy tắc viết và nhớ chữ Hán .

Buổi 3 Bài 1 Hán ngữ + chủ đề Chào Bạn.

Buổi 4 Bài 1 Hán ngữ + chủ đề Bạn Có Khỏe Không?

Buổi 5 Bài 2 Hán ngữ + chủ đề Bạn Công Tác Có Bận Không ?

Buổi 6 Bài 2 Hán ngữ + chủ đề Ngài Họ Gì?

Buổi 7 Bài 3 Hán ngữ + chủ đề Tôi Xin Được Giới Thiệu.

Buổi 8 Bài 3 Hán ngữ + chủ đề Sinh Nhật Của Bạn Ngày Nào?

Buổi 9 Bài 4 Hán ngữ + chủ đề Gia Đình Bạn Có Mấy Người ?

Buổi 10 Bài 4 Hán ngữ + chủ đề Bây Giờ Là Mấy Giờ?

Buổi 11 Bài 5 Hán ngữ + chủ đề Bạn Ở Tại Đâu ?

Buổi 12 Bài 5 Hán ngữ + chủ đề Bưu Điện Ở Đâu ?

Buổi 13 Bài 6 Hán ngữ + chủ đề Tôi Muốn Mua Quýt?

Buổi 14 Bài 6 Hán ngữ + chủ đề Tôi Muốn Mua Áo Len?

Buổi 15 Bài 7 Hán ngữ + chủ đề Phải Chuyển Xe.

Buổi 16 Bài 7 Hán ngữ + chủ đề Tôi Phải Đi Đổi Tiền.

Buổi 17 Bài 8 Hán ngữ + chủ đề Tôi Muốn Gọi Điện Thoại Ra Nước Ngoài.

Buổi 18 Bài 8 Hán ngữ + chủ đề Bạn (đã) Từng Xem Kinh Kịch Chưa ?

Buổi 19 Bài 9 Hán ngữ + chủ đề Đi Sở Thú.

Buổi 20 Bài 9 Hán ngữ + chủ đề Đi Đường Vất Vả Không ?

 III.HỌC PHÍ :
Hán ngữ 1 : 800.000vnd ( 20 buổi )* *
*

----------

